# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Endometriose - Artikels

## Agnes574

Bij vrouwen met endometriose groeit het baarmoederslijmvlies ook buiten de baarmoeder. Het zet zich vast aan de buikholte, de blaas, maag of de darmen. Je menstrueert dan als het ware in je buik, wat voor verklevingen en cysten kan zorgen. Vrouwen die aan endometriose leiden, kunnen tijdens de menstruatie ernstige pijn hebben, maar ook pijn tijdens het vrijen en pijn bij het urineren en ontlasten. Endometriose kan ook nadelige invloed hebben op de vruchtbaarheid. Bijna de helft van alle vrouwen die met vruchtbaarheidsproblemen in het ziekenhuis terechtkomen, blijkt endometriose te hebben. De oorzaak van deze ziekte is nog steeds niet bekend.

Endometriose komt naar schatting bij ongeveer 10% van alle vruchtbare vrouwen voor en kan een behoorlijke impact hebben op iemands leven. De gemiddelde leeftijd van endometriose patiënten wordt steeds lager. Volgens berekening van de Nederlandse Endometriosestichting is dit 27 jaar. 
Vroegtijdige herkenning en diagnose is van groot belang voor een goede behandeling. Daarom is het belangrijk dat vrouwen met menstruatieklachten hun huisarts of gynaecoloog raadplegen.
De behandeling kan heelkundig, hormonaal of een combinatie van beide zijn. Meestal wordt heelkunde toegepast, waarbij via een kijkoperatie (endoscopie) de endometriose helemaal wordt weggehaald. In de meeste gevallen kan de vrouw na deze operatie normaal zwanger worden. Soms is het nodig om een deel van de endeldarm of één of beide eierstokken weg te halen. Op een natuurlijke manier zwanger worden is dan niet meer mogelijk. 
Een behandeling met geneesmiddelen veroorzaakt een soort menopause waardoor de endometriose letsels minder actief worden, maar niet geëlimineerd worden. Medicamenteuze behandeling kan soms gedurende jaren nodig zijn. Medicale therapie is daarom alleen aangewezen als chirurgie technisch niet mogelijk is of gefaald heeft. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Blijf niet rondlopen met endometriose* 

Veel vrouwen hebben elke maand veel last tijdens de menstruatie. Dat kan onschuldig zijn, maar het kan ook om endometriose gaan.

Bij vrouwen met endometriose groeit het baarmoederslijmvlies ook buiten de baarmoeder. 
Normaal wordt het baarmoederslijmvlies met bloed tijdens de menstruaties afgevoerd. Ook komt er een beetje bloed via de eileiders in je buikholte. Met dat bloed komen stukjes baarmoederslijmvlies in de buikholte terecht. Deze restjes kunnen daar blijven vastplakken en gaan groeien. Zo kan er baarmoederslijmvlies groeien in, of aan de buitenkant van de eierstokken en in het buikvlies van de bekkenholte. 
Dit noemen ze verklevingen. Er kunnen zelfs cysten ontstaan in de eierstokken, endometrionen. Deze ophopingen van oud bloed worden door hun kleur ook wel chocoladecysten genoemd.

Vrouwen die aan endometriose leiden, kunnen tijdens de menstruatie ernstige pijn hebben, maar ook pijn tijdens het vrijen en pijn bij het urineren en ontlasten. Endometriose kan ook nadelige invloed hebben op de vruchtbaarheid. Bijna de helft van alle vrouwen die met vruchtbaarheidsproblemen in het ziekenhuis terechtkomen, blijkt endometriose te hebben. De oorzaak van deze ziekte is nog steeds niet bekend.

Endometriose komt naar schatting bij ongeveer 10% van alle vruchtbare vrouwen voor en kan een behoorlijke impact hebben op iemands leven. Omdat endometriose niet altijd herkend wordt, blijven veel vrouwen onnodig met pijnklachten rondlopen. Bij hardnekkige pijnklachten tijdens de menstruaties, raadpleegt u daarom beter uw huisarts.
In veel gevallen is een behandeling niet nodig. Als u zwanger wil raken, en dat lukt niet omwille van de endometriose, wordt er wel een behandeling opgestart. Dat kan met medicijnen of de pil. Er wordt dan minder baarmoederslijmvlies opgebouwd, en daardoor hebt u minder last van pijn. Soms worden cysten met een kijkoperatie weggesneden. In extreme gevallen kan het nodig zijn om de baarmoeder of eileiders te verwijderen, maar dat gebeurt zelden.

Meer info: Endometriose Stichting: www.endometriose.nl

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Endometriose*

*Wat is endometriose?*
Endometriose is een chronische ziekte waarbij het weefsel dat normaal de binnenkant van de baarmoeder bekleedt (endometrium), groeit op plaatsen buiten de baarmoeder.


•*Hoe ontstaat endometriose?*
De oorzaak van deze ziekte is nog steeds niet bekend. Wel zijn er verschillende theoriëen over het ontstaan. Ze lijken geen van allen een verklaring te kunnen bieden voor alle gevallen van endometriose. 

**Retrograde menstruatie*
De theorie van de retrograde menstruatie is de meest populaire en verklaart waarschijnlijk het overgrote deel van de gevallen. Volgens deze theorie ontwikkelt endometriose zich als er tijdens de menstruatie menstruatiebloed uit de baarmoeder via de eileiders terugvloeit naar de bekkenholte. Dit proces van terugvloeien staat bekend als retrograde menstruatie. 

**Endometriosehaarden* 
Als het menstruatievocht door de uiteinden van de eileiders vloeit, slaat het neer op de omliggende organen en weefsels. Dit menstruatievocht bevat bloed en levende stukjes van het baarmoederslijmvlies. Sommige van deze stukjes hechten zich aan het oppervlak van het orgaan of het weefsel waarop ze zijn neergeslagen. Vervolgens beginnen deze stukjes te groeien en te functioneren. Deze plekjes van geïmplanteerd baarmoederslijmvlies worden endometriosehaarden genoemd. Lang niet elke vrouw met retrograde menstruatie krijgt endometriose. Sommige deskundigen zijn van mening dat een stoornis van het immuunsysteem en/of het hormonaal systeem een rol speelt bij het ontstaan van endometriose. 


*•Wat gebeurt er met endometriose?*
De geïmplanteerde stukjes van het baarmoederslijmvlies reageren op dezelfde manier op hormonen van de menstruatiecyclus als baarmoederslijmvlies aan de binnenkant van de baarmoeder. Onder invloed van oestrogenen, verdikt het baarmoederslijmvlies en dus ook de endometriosehaarden. Deze verdikking heeft de bedoeling zich voor te bereiden op een mogelijke zwangerschap. Als er geen zwangerschap komt, breken zowel het baarmoederslijmvlies als de endometriosehaarden af en gaan bloeden. Het bloed uit de haarden kan niet uit het lichaam ontsnappen en het komt terecht op het oppervlak van de omliggende organen en weefsels. Dit veroorzaakt irritatie. Dit kan leiden tot ontsteking, littekenvorming en soms tot ontwikkeling van verklevingen (adhesies) tussen organen. 

**Toename grootte endometrioshaarden*
Als de aandoening zich blijft ontwikkelen, vergroten de haarden langzaam. Op de eierstokken worden endometriosehaarden sneller groter van formaat dan op andere plaatsen en kunnen hierdoor vrij grote cystes vormen. Gewoonlijk zijn deze cysten twee tot drie centimeter in doorsnee, maar soms zijn ze tien centimeter of meer. 

**Chocoladecyste* 
Een andere naam voor een endometriosecyste in/aan de eierstok is endometrioom. Ook wel 'chocoladecyste' genoemd door het donkerbruine bloed dat deze cyste bevat. 


*•Waar kan endometriose zich bevinden?*
Het overgrote deel van endometriosehaarden en cysten wordt in de bekkenholte aangetroffen. De meest voorkomende plaatsen zijn: 
•- de eierstokken
•- de uterosacrale ligamenten (ophangbanden van de baarmoeder)
•- de holte van Douglas
•- en het buikvlies van de bekkenholte. 

**Andere plaatsen endometriose* 
Minder voorkomende plaatsen zijn de blindedarm, het oppervlak van de blaas, de baarmoeder en het oppervlak van de dunne en dikke darm. In zeer zeldzame gevallen zijn haarden gevonden in andere delen van het lichaam, zoals in chirurgische littekens, de longen, de navel, de neus en op het diafragma dat maandelijks pijn geeft in de schouder. 


*•Hoe vaak komt endometriose voor?*
Endometriose is de tweede meest voorkomende gynaecologische ziekte. Waarschijnlijk heeft ongeveer 10% van de vrouwen last van endometriose tijdens de jaren waarin zij menstrueren. Het is daarnaast één van de meest voorkomende oorzaken van onvruchtbaarheid bij vrouwen boven de 25 jaar. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat 35 tot 40% van de onvruchtbare vrouwen een bepaald stadium van endometriose heeft. In zeer uitzonderlijke gevallen kan endometriose ernstige gevolgen hebben voor andere organen dan de geslachtsorganen. 

Bovenstaande tekst is afkomstig uit een folder van de Endometriosis Association Victoria (Australië) en is met toestemming van de EAV vertaald door mevr. M. van der Meer-Tinnemeier. De tekst is op meerdere plaatsen herschreven door de ES. 
(bron: endometriose.nl)

----------

